# Building a new computer



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a bare bones kit with a MSI 760GM-P23fx Motherboard with a AMD 6100 Processor and after I got it all assembled it booted to post and then I go into the bios and it has the hard drive booting first and I cannot make any changes to the boot order, I can boot up then it says to hit any key to go to the boot menu and it displays the CD/DVD device and I select it and it says no boot able device, I need help with setting it up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of everything inside the build? PSU, CD drive, GPU, etc.?

Do you have your Windows CD in the CD ROM?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Please post the rest of your specs like the other person said. Check to make sure every computer component is connected well and nothing is loose.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*MSI 760GM-P23 (FX) AMD Series Motherboard - Micro ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD 760G, 1333MHz DDR3, SATA II (3Gb/s), RAID, 7.1-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0 (760GM-P23 FX)
**AMD FX-6100 OEM Processor - Six Core, 3.30GHz (3.90GHz Max Turbo), Socket AM3+, 95W, Unlocked*

*Patriot Viper Xtreme 4GB Desktop Memory Module - DDR3, 1600MHz, PC3-12800, CL 11, 1.5V (PX34G1600C11)*

*Toshiba HDKPC03 DT01ACA100 1TB Hard Drive - 1TB, 7200 RPM, SATA, 3.5" *

CD/DVD ATPI iHas124 It is an old one that I removed from my working computer


I have a windows install disc in the CD player


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you boot to the CD ROM by pressing F8 during startup?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I also have installed a Kingwin 650Watt Power suppy


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

This is an obvious question but the CD/DVD player was working fine on your older computer right?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

No I cannot boot to the dvd using F8

Yes the dvd player was working fine when I removed it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What error do you get when using F8?

The same this is not a bootable device?

Where did you get the Windows CD from? Windows 7 or 8 or 8.1?



1 Golfingfool said:


> I also have installed a Kingwin 650Watt Power suppy


I would HIGHLY recommend you replace this soon. Change it to a high quality XFX or Seasonic branded PSU unit.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with Masterchief about the power supply. Kingwin isn't a good quality power supply.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

Masterchief I do not get a error it just says to hit any key to get to the boot menu
The cd is windows 7

The power supply came with the Barbones kit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happens when you hit the CD ROM?

Where did you get the CD from? It does work correct?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the cd on E-bay

With a COA

I don't know what you mean when I hit the CD/ ROM


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if a different PC will read the CD.

What was the message you get when booting to the CD ROM?

In the BIOS is the option just greyed out?

Have you checked all of the connections from the motherboard and PSU to the CD ROM?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

The only thing I get on the screen is the boot to cd/dvd and then it says no boot able device


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you checked all of the connections from the motherboard and PSU to the CD ROM?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I have checked all of the connections and the bios is not greyed out
I am going to check the cd on another computer, will let you know shortly

I checked it cd on another computer running windows 7 and it came up and gave me the option to run the setup .exe

I have my suspicions that I have something wrong in the bios
When I go in the bios to the boot menu it says that (a device that is enclosed in parentheses is disabled in the corresponding type menu)
and all devices are in parentheses


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try to reset it buy taking out the CMOS battery.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I removed the battery and then reinstalled it and I still get the message no boot able device

_ really feel like a fool I went back into the bios and loaded the optimal default settings and the unit started loading the program. I want to thank Masterchiefxx17 for all of his help _


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

Glad you got it worked out.
I don't see a GPU mentioned. That PSU is lower quality but should be OK using Onboard Graphics.
Using a matched pair of RAM, preferably something other than Patriot, will give you Dual Channel Mode and better performance.
G.Skill and Corsair are good RAM. SeaSonic-XGFX-Antec HCG for insured quality PSU's.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

Glad the issue was solved!


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

I really appreciate the recommendations and I did not mention that I only discovered that the processor that came with my kit did not support on-board graphics and I have anew one on order
*EVGA GeForce 8400GS SDDR3 1024MB/1GB/ PCI EXPRESS 2.0*

but I am using another one that I took out of another computer it is a Radion x600 but I dont have the updated drivers for it, Which brings me to my next problem , My computer keeps shutting down every 30 to 40 minutes and that does not give me enough time to get updates from Windows update, What can cause this??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

Most likely cause of a shut down is over heating. Boot to the Bios and watch the CPU temp to see if it rises suddenly.
Post the Brand Name and Model Number of all the components,Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU, in use at this time.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

CPU - AMD 6100 3.3 GHz
CPU cooler Thermaltake CL-P053
Mother board MSI 760GM-23 FX
Graphics Radion X600
PSU Kingwin 650m 650 Watts
Windows 7 32 bit
Ram 2 sticks of Patriot DDR 3 Pc3 1600 Mhz

Bios temp at startup After 15 min at idle
CPU 16 C 24 C
System 16 C 28 C

I left it off all night and just booted it up to check for your info.
Thank you for your help I really appreciate your interest.
Let me know what I need to do


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

Your idle temps are very good.
Does the PC actually shut itself off after the 30-40 minutes of use?
Try removing the GPU and use the Onboard graphics.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

The processor does not support onboard graphics
and yes when it shut down yesterday it gave no warning and shut down and restarted and it ask me if I wanted to go into safe mode or start normally.
once it gave me a blue screen and went to start up repair.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

The info I find on Newegg says the Mobo has an Onboard Graphics chip?
You need to disable Auto restart-
Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
In the Control Panel double click to open System.
In the left panel under ‘Tasks’ click on Advanced system settings.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click Ok, OK to exit.
BSOD's are commonly hardware related. If you get a BSOD, copy the Error Codes and post them.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

I have disabled auto restart
now how do I enable the on board graphics on the MOB?
When I first started after the build I could not get anything on the monitor, I then took a graphics card from another computer and it came up right away.
and that is what I am using


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

_ just removed the graphics card and after about 45 sec my monitor cam up and is working??? However I cannot get any updates to install from windows update am running the troubleshooter now_


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

Best of luck and let us know how the updates go.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

The troubleshooter fixed a few problems but several remains and when I opened windows update it showed no history of checking for updates so I guess that I am starting over again will keep you posted


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

All but one updates have installed it is KB2882822 and I researched in the microsoft forum and it applies to Windows 64bit system and I am running the 32 bit, I have hidden the update so the site says that I am up to date, 
I have 2 sticks of 4 Gb of ram installed and the system shows 8 gig installed but only 4 gig is available ??? is this because I have the 32 bit operating system??


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*

And no shut downs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Building a new computer*



1 Golfingfool said:


> I have 2 sticks of 4 Gb of ram installed and the system shows 8 gig installed but only 4 gig is available ??? is this because I have the 32 bit operating system??


A 32 Bit OS can only see up to 3.75GB of RAM and about 3.25 is the more common.
The system should see all 8GB but problems with Patriot RAM are far from uncommon. Try using one stick at a time and see what shows.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I removed one stick of ram from my unit and restarted it and I noticed that I had 11 new updates to be installed, I installed them and restarted and I got a BSOD that said Quota_underflow
technical information
xxx stop 0x00000021(0x00000000,0x00000001,0x80000000,0x7fD00BD8)

Remove the new hardware that was installed and see your administrator for instructions

I removed the ram that was installed and replaced it with the other stick that I had removed and restarted the unit, 

It booted up OK, then I tried to access the internet and the internet Explorer would not open at all, I uninstalled all of the updates and the internet Explorer worked just fine,I checked what the updates were for and noticed that one of them 9KB2898785 was a cumulative update for Internet Explorer 11 I hid that one and reinstalled the others and everything works fine

Do you think that the ram caused the BSOD or what do I do ????:banghead:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The only way to be certain is to try one stick at a time and see if either causes an issue.
It is a good idea to choose for Windows to notify you of the updates available so you can review them and select what you wan to install to avoid a repeat of the problem.
You do not need everything Windows wants to install.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1 Golfingfool said:


> I removed one stick of ram from my unit and restarted it and I noticed that I had 11 new updates to be installed, I installed them and restarted and I got a BSOD that said Quota_underflow
> technical information
> xxx stop 0x00000021(0x00000000,0x00000001,0x80000000,0x7fD00BD8)
> 
> ...


 0x00000021 relates to a memory issue. You can use this guide to check your RAM:

How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum



Tyree said:


> You do not need everything Windows wants to install.


 Except most of the Windows updates every month are security updates. Just like this month.

So always do those.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I ran the memory test on the installed ram chip and it passed, so that is good news, I am going to wait to test the other one after I get my new power supply installed , I will get that on Friday as it was not in stock at any of the stores Yesterday and I ordered the*SeaSonic 650-Watt ATX12V/EPS12V*

it online, Right now everything is going good, I do not like the bios system on this MOB as I cannot set it to boot from anything but the #1 boot entry that is set it will not go to the next boot order in line and it is very confusing to use.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How many passes did you let MemTest make?
Did you just try running one stick at a time? That will save time. If no problems, then tun MemTest.
I haven't used any MSI Mobo's in quite some time but I'm sure you can set the Bios to boot from different options. Read along the bottom of the Bios page carefully. Some use the + and - keys to go up and down the selection.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes I just ran the mem test on one stick and I let it run until I stopped on its own and said to press esc to restart the operating system, as for the bios I had to go into the bios and set the dvd player as # and it ran the test and when the test was over I removed the disc from the player and restarted it the boot option of the dvd player came up and said select the option to boot and it only had the dvd player as an option


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I had to go into the bios and reset the default settings to get it to boot from the hard drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Having the optical drive set as the first boot device and Hdd as second is preferable in case you have issues and need to boot from a disc.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I understand that but I am unable to set it to do that, when I place a bootable disc into the dvd player it will no read from it unless I go into the bios and select the dvd player and save it and then when I restart I have to go back into the bios and reset the default settings to get it to boot


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I am thinking about trying to call the MOB maker and see if they can walk me through the process of setting it up correctly as I can not get it to boot from anything but the #1 boot entry


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

so you ran it for one test then. Memtest runs continuousley so you need to do it again for atleast 7 passes. 7 passes can take 6 hours or more.

your supposed to set it to run from the optical drive before putting the disc in and then save then when it boots it will say press any key to boot from HDD. Do not press anything and it should boot from disc.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that I have the boot order set correctly now and I am running the mem test again, I thank you all for your patience and help I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to install the operating system the boot order should be CD then HDD. To boot normally after the OS is installed it should be HDD then CD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I prefer setting the optical drive as first boot device and leaving it that way. If/when you have problems and have to boot from a CD to repair. It doesn't hurt anything and will only require a few seconds, at most, longer to boot.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed, setting either optical or USB as first boot means you don't have to babysit the boot process if you ever need to fix something using another boot device. It's worth your while to figure out how to set the boot order to allow that without it hanging if the first boot option isn't found.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank all of you guys for your help, I think that I have the boot order set - DVD first then the hard drive, I am still running the memory test and it is on the 3rd pass so it will be a while before that is complete and I have no errors so I am happy about that so far, I will have to leave this forum for a while as I have a meeting with the local Golf Association and I have to prepare my financial report, I will check back after that and post the results of the memory test, Again Thanks a lot fro your help!!!!!:flowers:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you figured the Bios settings out and good luck with the RAM.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I have ran the memory test for 8 cycles and it found no errors that is good news and as for now I have no problems I am waiting for the power supply to arrive tomorrow and I think that I should be fine for now, Again, Thanks to all of the members that have helped me through all of this I am forever grateful!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're more than welcome. Post back with any problems or concerns.


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks again Tyree you have been great


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I have replaced the power supply with a Seasonic 650 watt G Series and have had 4 out of memory warnings and also had 3 warnings that the "Display drivers stopped responding" I cannot find out what would cause these problems??? I ran the memory check for 7 passes and it found no errors, I have a Geforce 8400 PCI Graphics card that I am going to try tomorrow, I don't know what else to do, _Can you offer any suggestions as to what I can do ???_


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you run MemTest on one stick at a time?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are all your drivers up to date and installed?


----------



## 1 Golfingfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I only have one stick of memory installed 4gb and all of my drivers are up to date


----------

